# Previous, Current & Upcoming



## Behelit (Mar 8, 2011)

Let's find out what we've all been reading and look forward to reading!

List the previous book you've read, the book you are currently reading, and the book you look forward to reading.

Feel free to write a short review. GO!

Previous: _The Cyberiad_ by Stanislaw Lem 

Current: _The Cleric Quintet_ by R.A. Salvatore

Upcoming: _Brave New World_ by Aldous Huxley 

That was more difficult than I thought it would be.


----------



## Kelise (Mar 8, 2011)

I'm one of those annoying people who read more than one book at a time 

Previous: _Name of the Wind_ by Patrick Rothfuss (reread), _Feed_ by Mira Grant, _Ship of Magic_ by RObin Hobb

Current: _Wise Man's Fear_ by Patrick Rothfuss, _Jane Eyre_ by Charlotte Bronte, _Mad Ship_ by Robin Hobb

Upcoming: _Wuthering Heights_ by Emily Bronte, _Ship of Destiny_ by Robin Hobb and undecided.


----------



## Philip Overby (Mar 8, 2011)

I'm with starconstant, always reading more than one book at once.  

Previous:  _Snuff_ by Chuck Palahniuk

Current:  _Undisputed_ by Chris Jericho, _Scar Night_ by Alan Campbell, _The Hobbit_ by Tolkien, _Deadhouse Gates_ by Steve Erikson

Upcoming:  _The Heroes_ by Joe Abercrombie, _Sword and Dark Magic_ by various authors (Sword and Sorcery anthology including Abercrombie, Erikson, Moorcock, and others)

I tend to read several things at once almost always!


----------



## Donny Bruso (Mar 8, 2011)

Previous: _Slaughterhouse Five_ by Kurt Vonnegut

Current: _The Heroes_ by Joe Abercrombie, _On Basilisk Station_ by David Weber

Upcoming: _Chronicles of the Black Company_ by Glen Cook


----------



## Dagzar (Mar 8, 2011)

*Previous:* _The People of the British Isles: From 1688 to 1870_ by Thomas William Heyuk, _And Then There Were None _by Agatha Christie, _Good Omens_ by Terry Pratchett and Neil Gaiman.

*Current: *_White Night _by Jim Butcher, _Writing Down the Bones _by Natalie Goldberg.

*Upcoming:* _Ghost Story _by Jim Butcher (whenever it decides to come out).


----------



## At Dusk I Reign (Mar 13, 2011)

Previous: Incarnate, by Ramsey Campbell. An experiment in prophetic dreaming goes predictably wrong and all kinds of nastiness ensues. One of my favourite horror writers, though he occasionally misfires.

Current: The Brentford Chainstore Massacre, by Robert Rankin. A mad scientist decides to clone Jesus from a fragment of blood on the Turin Shroud. After Pratchett, my favourite comic novelist.

Upcoming: Hyperion, by Dan Simmons. I started reading it years ago but got sidetracked by life and left it unfinished. Time to give it my full attention.


----------



## Donny Bruso (Mar 13, 2011)

@Dusk Let me know how Hyperion is, It's in the same pile for me. I started it but got distracted by- Ooh, Shiny!


----------



## Telcontar (Mar 13, 2011)

@ Phil: Read Scar Night. It was great. Never moved on to the other books though.

Previous: The Count of Monte Cristo
Current: Meditations of Marcus Aurelius
Upcoming: A Dance with Dragons (George R. R. Martin), and the High King of Montival (S.M. Stirling)

None of what I'm reading right now or recently is fantasy, I suppose. All the books I'm looking forward to are, though, and all series. Anyone else afraid that George is gonna kick the bucket before he finishes Ice and Fire?


----------



## Donny Bruso (Mar 13, 2011)

Yeah, that's a fear I think I lot of people have. I hate to deny anyone the rewards of their labors, but George needs to stop globe-trotting and keep his nose to the grindstone. One he finishes the series he can do whatever he likes, lol.


----------



## Mdnight Falling (Mar 13, 2011)

OOOO I like this one.. you should ask this one like a once a month or something >.>

Um the last book I read was -thinks- The Fountain Head by Ayn Rand
I really enjoyed this book. As always Rand puts her heart into each character and you feel what they feel and get absorbed in the story >^.^<

Right now I'm reading The Ghost King.. Book three in the Transitions Trilogy... Last of the Drizzt Do'Urden bokos at the moment that I know of by R.A. Salvatore
>.> I'm almost scared to continue reading it because I adore this series so much. I hate reading the last one and not knowing if more are coming out LOL But so far it's as good as all the others.

What I plan on reading next is Winter Night Falling by Bryan R. South (Love you Bry Bear e.e)
I admit I have no clue what this book's about because I won't let Bry. I just know he's good at weaving stories and I can't wait to read his first novel! >^.^<

And after I'm done with Bry's book I plan on reading Hyperion by Dan Simmons.
This book was recommended to me by a friend of nearly 20 years. It's his favorite book and so he felt compelled to send me a copy of the book when he'd heard I hadn't heard of it LOL


----------



## Mdnight Falling (Mar 13, 2011)

And then there were none is an excellent mystery Dag I hope you're enjoying it >^.^< 

Hey Dusk we plan on reading the same book LOL

Really I'll read almost anything though.. OH I forgot to include the issues of Shonen Jump I'm behind on in my list >.> I have to those too >.<


----------



## JCFarnham (Mar 13, 2011)

Previous: _Absorption_ by John Meaney

Current: _Surface Detail_ by Iain M. Banks

Upcoming: _The Final Empire_ by Brandon Sanderson. [maybe _maaaaaybe_ I'll finish the two wheel of time books I have... but its not looking likely right now. more interesting things to read ]


----------



## Ophiucha (Mar 13, 2011)

I'm only ever reading one book at a time, but I also tend to read a book within two days.

*Previous Books:* "Marked" by P.C. Cast (worst book ever), "Harry Potter and the Prisoner of Azkaban" by J.K. Rowling (re-reading the series in preparation for the final film), "His Majesty's Dragon" by Naomi Novik (re-reading the series for fun)
*Currently Reading:* "The Book Thief" by Markus Zusak (because an internet reviewer I like is reading it)
*To-Read:* the rest of the _Harry Potter_ series, the rest of the _Temeraire_ series


----------



## Ravana (Mar 14, 2011)

Hmm. I am constitutionally incapable of reading one book at a time, usually—there are some that I will read straight through without looking at something else in the meantime, but the last time I didn't have more than one book going at a time, they involved bright primary colors as an inseparable adjunct of their principle story-telling medium.…

Let's see… books I've finished within roughly the last week and a half ("previous"—harder to be more specific than that): _The Guns of August_, Barbara W. Tuchman (yesterday); _Vienna 1814_, David King (three? days ago); _Aristoi_, Walter Jon Williams (reread); _Metropolitan_, Walter Jon Williams; _Iorich_, Steven Brust; the other ten books of the _Taltos_ series by Steven Brust (rereads, in celebration of picking up the foregoing). 

Current: _AtatÃ¼rk_, Patrick Kinross (the one I'm most likely to finish next); _Guns, Germs and Steel_, Jared Diamond; _Titus Alone_, Mervyn Peake; _The Jewel-Hinged Jaw_, Samuel R. Delany; _The Island of Doctor Death and Other Stories and Other Stories_ (no, that's not mistyped), Gene Wolfe; _Urth of the New Son_, Gene Wolfe (reread); _Relativity_, Albert Einstein; _Fashionable Nonsense_, Alan Sokal and Jean Bricmont; _Quintessence_, Lawrence M. Krauss; _Strategy_, B. H. Liddell Hart; _A Brief History of Time_, Stephen Hawking; _The Worm Ouroboros_, E. R. Eddison (which has been stalled mid-way for some time now… but I _will_ finish it some day).

[Note that "current" here means "actively reading"—which, in turn, means I've read at least some part of it within the past two weeks (for _Worm_, it was a single subsection of a chapter: I was inspired to pick it back up after discussions on it elsewhere; otherwise, it wouldn't count as "active"). If I included everything that is in one of my reading stacks which I have begun but never finished—that is, not counting rereads—but which have not been replaced on the shelf as abandoned and needing to be restarted, I'd probably discover the character limit for posts on this forum, whatever it is.…]

Upcoming (that is, have a definite place in my plans, as opposed to anything I pick up in the interim): _City on Fire_, Walter Jon Williams; _The Universe in a Nutshell_, Stephen Hawking (will follow the other Hawking book); _The Quark and the Jaguar_, Murray Gell-Mann; _Osman's Dream_, Caroline Finkel; _The Road to Reality_, Roger Penrose; _Homage to Catalonia_, George Orwell; _Tiassa_, Steven Brust (due out at the end of the month—preorder now!  ).

Possible Interference: I just received a coupon sheet for Half Price Books today… and still have a gift card for them left over from Xmas.…



> And after I'm done with Bry's book I plan on reading Hyperion by Dan Simmons.



It is an excellent book, but be aware that it's part of a two-book set: if you do not also have _The Fall of Hyperion_ available, you'll find the story ending rather abruptly. They were published under one cover as _The Hyperion Cantos_ by SFBC, so they aren't too hard to find that way. There are two other books written as sequels; I have yet to read either, so I can safely say their absence won't impair your experience in any way.


----------



## Mdnight Falling (Mar 17, 2011)

Ravana said:


> It is an excellent book, but be aware that it's part of a two-book set: if you do not also have _The Fall of Hyperion_ available, you'll find the story ending rather abruptly. They were published under one cover as _The Hyperion Cantos_ by SFBC, so they aren't too hard to find that way. There are two other books written as sequels; I have yet to read either, so I can safely say their absence won't impair your experience in any way.



I'll look for them when I go to Book Worm Friday or Saturday >^.^< I hate just reading one book knowing it's a set LOL Thanks for letting me know there's more then one >^.^<


----------



## Ravana (Mar 17, 2011)

Mdnight Falling said:


> I'll look for them when I go to Book Worm Friday or Saturday >^.^< I hate just reading one book knowing it's a set LOL Thanks for letting me know there's more then one >^.^<


 
Yeah, if you only have the first one, it would be sort of like watching _The Wizard of Oz_, only to have it cut off right after the Cowardly Lion joins and before they hit the poppy field.…

Good news is they're both great reads. Simmons is definitely on my list of authors to seek more of. 

P.S. As predicted, finished _AtatÃ¼rk_; started _Osman's Dream_.


----------



## drkpyn (Mar 21, 2011)

Previous: Jack of Shadows by Roger Zelazny
Current: Lord of Light by Roger Zelazny

I just love the settings that Zelazny creates. I started reading him with the Amber series but now I'm addicted. I start to feel withdrawal if I go more than a few weeks without reading him!

Upcoming: The Ionian Mission by Patrick O'Brian

O'Brian writes historical fiction rather than fantasy, but I have been pouring through the Aubrey/Maturin series. Each time I start one I literally can't stop reading it. I basically set aside enough time to read each novel in one sitting or I start losing sleep.


----------



## JCFarnham (Mar 21, 2011)

JCFarnham said:


> Previous: _Absorption_ by John Meaney
> 
> Current: _Surface Detail_ by Iain M. Banks
> 
> Upcoming: _The Final Empire_ by Brandon Sanderson. [maybe _maaaaaybe_ I'll finish the two wheel of time books I have... but its not looking likely right now. more interesting things to read ]


 
Little update here...

Current now also includes _Perdido Street Station_ by China Mieville. Because. Well you should all know why really. =P


----------



## Ravana (Mar 23, 2011)

drkpyn said:


> I just love the settings that Zelazny creates. I started reading him with the Amber series but now I'm addicted.



I envy you your opportunity to read him for the first time. I can't do that any more… in most cases, I'm on at _least_ the fifth time through.…


----------



## Meg the Healer (Mar 23, 2011)

*Previous*: _The Magic Circle_ by Katherine Neville, _Acheron_ by Sherrilyn Kenyon, and _Everyday Ethics_ by Joshua Halberstam

*Current*: _The Lost Symbol_ by Dan Brown, _Wiccan Mysteries_ by Raven Grimassi, and _The Giver_ by Lois Lowery (a re-re-re-reread)

*Upcoming*: _World War Z_ by Max Brooks, _Juliet_ by Anne Fortier, _Alice I Have Been_ by Melanie Benjamin, and _The Law of Nines_ by Terry Goodkind


----------



## LadyPamela (Mar 23, 2011)

Previous: Jane Eyre by Bronte

Current: The Name of the Wind by Rothfuss (loving the story device!)

Upcoming: Not sure yet. I don't think I'll read Wise Man's Fear yet. Maybe... Book III of song of Ice and Fire. I'm working my through that series again in anticipation of Dance With Dragons. Oh yeah, I got a bunch of books at the library, I need to look at those next. Though I can't remember at the moment what I brought home! 

I usually don't know what's next until I finish the current book. If I'm absorbed in a series, then I pick up the next one. If I need a change of pace, I scan my own library shelves, or go to the public library or bookstore.


----------



## Kelise (Apr 11, 2011)

Previous: _Ship of Destiny_ by Robin Hobb (beyond fantastic) and _City of Fallen Angels_ by Cassandra Clare (beyond laughable) 

Current: _Jane Eyre_ by Charlotte Bronte (Still. Can't seem to progress with it. I'm enjoying it, but I enjoy high fantasy more!) and _Death and the Running Patterer _by Robin Adair (but I don't think I'll finish it...) 

Upcoming: I can't pick! Wheel of Time series? Gardens of the Moon? A Game of Thrones? Juliet Marillier? I need help ;-;


----------



## Dr.Dorkness (Apr 11, 2011)

previous: The Unmage Series by W.J. Maryson (don't know if the title is corect in english)

curent: The Dwarves by Markuz Heitz

upcoming: The Alves by Markuz Heitz (alves are evil elves/dark elves)


----------



## Kelise (Apr 16, 2011)

Previous: _The Undivided_ by Jennifer Fallon, and ditched _Death and the Running Patterer_ by Robin Adair

Current: _Notes from Underground_ by Fyoror Dostorevsky and _Jane Eyre_ by Bronte

Upcoming: Utterly no idea.


----------



## Helbrecht (May 12, 2011)

Previous: Neverwhere. The one Gaiman book I hadn't read before. Adored it.

Current: Bouncing between Storm Front by Jim Butcher (because I need to get into The Dresden Files), Sharpe's Tiger by Bernard Cornwell (not fantasy, I know, but Cornwell is an excellent novelist) and World War Z by Max Brooks (for the umpteenth time. It's a thoroughly enjoyable masterpiece of horror/post-apoc).

Upcoming: A Game of Thrones by George R. R. Martin (you know the drill).


----------



## Kelise (May 13, 2011)

Previous: Fool's Errand by Robin Hobb, The Handmaid's Tale by Margaret someone.

Current: Eugh, still Jane Eyre. I was enjoying it so much until the incredibly dull boss/love interest arrived. I thought he was supposed to make me swoon and up my standards of men of this generation or something. Yet I can't even read on, because I'm so bored. Also The Fry Chronicles by Stephen Fry.

Upcoming: The Rogue by Trudi Canavan, The Golden Fool by Robin Hobb, The Inheritance by Robin Hobb.


----------



## Joseph Turpin (May 21, 2011)

previous shadow of the giant orson scott card, enders saga, book 8.  
current into the storm taylor anderson destroyermen series book 1
upcoming crusade taylor anderson destroyermen series book 2


----------



## Behelit (May 21, 2011)

I have no problem with anyone having a different mindset for reading. Sorry I didn't make it more clear, but absolutely feel free to post the list however works for you. 

Update:

Previous: _Do Androids Dream of Electric Sheep?_ P.K. Dick, _The Silmarillion_ and _The Hobbit_.

Current: _The Fellowship of the Ring_

Upcoming: _The Two Towers_, _The Return of the King_, _The Colour of Magic_ Pratchett

I have multiple books unfinished but I tend to just set them aside and come back to them. I started the Colour of Magic but have a hard time getting into it, would any Pratchett fans out there suggest I skip to another book? I hear the books don't need be read in order.


----------



## brian (May 21, 2011)

Excellent thread.  I've already been reminded of several books that I've been meaning to read, yet have forgotten about.

Previous:  _The Half-Made World_ by Felix Gilman, _Ariel_ by Steven R. Boyett
Current:  _The Diamond Age_ by Neal Stephenson
Upcoming:  _Lion of Macedon_ by David Gemmell

@Behelit  -  Have you tried the Gaiman/Pratchett collaboration _Good Omens_?  It was the first thing I read with either Gaiman's or Pratchett's name on it and it got me interested in both authors.


----------



## Behelit (May 23, 2011)

brian said:


> @Behelit  -  Have you tried the Gaiman/Pratchett collaboration _Good Omens_?  It was the first thing I read with either Gaiman's or Pratchett's name on it and it got me interested in both authors.


 
I know the book of which you speak, but I haven't read it. I'll check that out. Thanks for the suggestion, brian.


----------

